# 21,000 New Cases In One Day in "No Masks" Florida



## fmdog44

Check out the news today Florida and Tokyo are exploding with new cases.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Don't believe everything you see, read, or hear these days.


----------



## Becky1951

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Don't believe everything you see, read, or hear these days.


So are you saying it's a lie that there are 21,000 new cases in Florida?


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Becky1951 said:


> So are you saying it's a lie that there are 21,000 new cases in Florida?


I'm saying I work EMS/Rescue for four neighboring counties & I work Emergency/Trauma at three area hospitals and what I see on those shifts along with my 40 year career in the Florida medical arena doesn't support what I'm seeing, hearing or reading in the media.
I can also tell you that I've worked with the Florida Department of Health for all those years and I can tell you that it's ALWAYS a numbers GAME.
So, 21000???????.............. pick a number.....any number. One is as good as another.


----------



## Becky1951

Thank you for your 2 posts clarifying your comment.

That goes along with what I've been hearing.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Becky1951 said:


> Thank you for your 2 posts clarifying your comment.
> 
> That goes along with what I've been hearing.


Sorry, didn't mean over dramatize but there's something a little dishonest about taking accident victims, or heart attack victims or stroke victims and sticking a swab up their noses for a covid test AFTER they've died from these accidents/diseases just so if you get a positive result you can check the box of the FDOH form, submit that data to the FDOH, and obtain FALSE HIGH reporting.......in the interest of politics & $$$$$$$.
So many crooked people with an agenda would have people of the world actually believe the covid virus now knows the difference between a liberal & a conservative and only attack conservative states.  People really need to wake up & analyze exactly what they're taking in from the media.
Stay well..............I think we're all going to be ok.


----------



## Don M.

Yeah...this virus is a massive global Hoax.  People are no longer dying from heart disease, strokes, or any other medical condition....it's all being attributed to CV, by thousands of corrupt doctors who are being paid off, under the table, by the makers of these vaccines.  The vaccines, themselves, are a poison that will eventually reduce the global populations, substantially.  This is all a global cooperation of All the nations leaders who are all engaged in an attempt to kill off those who are not in agreement with their political agenda.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

620,000 deaths attributed to this "hoax" by the government


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

oldiebutgoody said:


> 620,000 deaths attributed to this "hoax" by the government


Global Cancer Statistics 2020: GLOBOCAN Estimates of Incidence and Mortality Worldwide for 36 Cancers in 185 Countries - PubMed (nih.gov)

The Leading Causes of Death in the US for 2020 | Cardiology | JAMA | JAMA Network
April 8, 2021
The Biggest Pandemic
Dean Ornish, M.D. | Founder & President, Preventive Medicine Research Institute; Clinical Professor of Medicine, UCSF
*Twice as many people died in 2020 of heart disease (690,8820 as from COVID-19 (345,323). This doesn't even include another 159,150 who died from stroke and another 106,106 from diabetes (mostly type 2), which have the same risk factors as heart disease.*



And you're worried about COVID??????????


----------



## Becky1951

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Global Cancer Statistics 2020: GLOBOCAN Estimates of Incidence and Mortality Worldwide for 36 Cancers in 185 Countries - PubMed (nih.gov)
> 
> The Leading Causes of Death in the US for 2020 | Cardiology | JAMA | JAMA Network
> April 8, 2021
> The Biggest Pandemic
> Dean Ornish, M.D. | Founder & President, Preventive Medicine Research Institute; Clinical Professor of Medicine, UCSF
> *Twice as many people died in 2020 of heart disease (690,8820 as from COVID-19 (345,323). This doesn't even include another 159,150 who died from stroke and another 106,106 from diabetes (mostly type 2), which have the same risk factors as heart disease.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 176487
> And you're worried about COVID??????????


"And you're worried about COVID??????????"

No matter the numbers, you can't be infected by heart disease, stroke or type 2 diabetes. You can be with Covid.


----------



## Butterfly

oldiebutgoody said:


> 620,000 deaths attributed to this "hoax" by the government


I know someone who died from this "hoax."


----------



## Tish

OMG, that is so heartbreaking.


----------



## fmdog44

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> I'm saying I work EMS/Rescue for four neighboring counties & I work Emergency/Trauma at three area hospitals and what I see on those shifts along with my 40 year career in the Florida medical arena doesn't support what I'm seeing, hearing or reading in the media.
> I can also tell you that I've worked with the Florida Department of Health for all those years and I can tell you that it's ALWAYS a numbers GAME.
> So, 21000???????.............. pick a number.....any number. One is as good as another.


21,683 to be exact! Your background means nothing.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> And you're worried about COVID??????????





I am worried about those conditions you mentioned.  The biggest difference about it all being that no one calls cancer or any of those diseases a "hoax". I suggest that this same approach be applied to all such conditions.


----------



## John cycling

Many things called diseases are not diseases at all, but rather are conditions caused by toxic substances, many of which are used to "treat the diseases."  

Are people dying from a covid virus that's never been proven to exist, or from lockdowns, seniors being tied down, paralyzed, starved and chocked to death in isolated rooms, false news reports, people being forced to restrict their breathing, and be injected with well known toxic ingredients.  

The first one, at best is questionable, the second is real, which anyone who opens their eyes can see happening.

The devil's in the details.

As long as they can keep you confused, they keep winning, and you keep losing.


----------



## Don M.

We have a granddaughter who has been working in a nearby hospital as a pediatric nurse.  In recent weeks, she has been having to assist in the ICU helping care for an influx of Covid patients being brought in from the "tourist" areas, because their hospitals are overflowing.  She has even witnessed a couple of the patients dying a miserable death while in her care.  So far she is handling the stress well, but as her hours increase, and the number of tragedies she has to witness, continue to climb, we are hoping that she can stand the strain.

Those who continue to downplay the severity of the virus....and even think its a hoax....should be given an opportunity to visit an ICU, and witness, for themselves, just how dangerous this disease is.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

fmdog44 said:


> 21,683 to be exact! Your background means nothing.


My background doesn't have to mean anything. Intelligence and common sense rule the day.
But your opinion is the only thing that really should matter to you.......you have to live in your own mind.
Stay well.


----------



## AnnieA

I don't look at case counts, but look at hospitalization, ICU and ventilator numbers  Not sure every state tracks those but Mississippi does.   I know those are accurate from physician family and friends, two of whom work at University of Mississippi Medical center which is slammed right now with Covid cases.   I talked to my UMMC geriatrician friend Thursday and she said they're seeing younger patients on the vent this wave.

Mississippi Covid hospitalization stats ....our current trending is not a good thing.

.


----------



## Lara

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Don't believe everything you see, read, or hear these days.





Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> I'm saying I work EMS/Rescue for four neighboring counties & I work Emergency/Trauma at three area hospitals and *what I see on those shifts along with my 40 year career in the Florida medical arena doesn't support what I'm seeing, hearing or reading in the media.*
> I can also tell you that I've worked with the Florida Department of Health for all those years and I can tell you that it's ALWAYS a numbers GAME.
> So, 21000???????.............. pick a number.....any number. One is as good as another.



Since the population of Florida today is 21 million, 
isn't it entirely possible that you wouldn't have seen any 
of those 21,000 cases yesterday?
`


----------



## win231

I realized they were grossly exaggerating the infections & death rates several months ago when they reported _*"So many Covid deaths, they had no rooms available in hospitals, patients on gurneys lined up in hallways, overworked ER staff, so many deaths, they called in refrigerated meat trucks in the hospital parking lots to store the bodies.*_*"*
I drove my sister to the ER for a UTI; empty waiting room, no patients in hallways & not a single meat truck in sight.
A few days later, I drove 2 elderly friends to a different hospital; the husband was having a minor surgery.  Same situation.  3 people in the waiting room, several bored doctors chatting & no meat trucks.
What a fool believes......


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Lara said:


> Since the population of Florida today is 21 million, isn't it entirely possible that you wouldn't have seen any of those 21,000 cases yesterday?
> `


Absolutely.
But I have seen many other diseases. People having heart attacks..... I worked a neighbor who died in a head on crash two nights ago......No covid cases though. And when I went to the ER with the heart attack, the ER was relatively quiet and they said it's been so for days........and I'm talking a large medical center that sees 50,000 ER patients/year.
So, while there's all this outrage about covid, your family and friends, and neighbors and coworkers are quietly dying of cancer, heart attacks, diabetes, liver & kidney disease, and car accidents.......and whatever.......with no public outrage.......just quiet resignation.
But, I guess people just need a cause.....something to focus on. Covid is the HIV/AIDS of the 2020's. It'll probably remain so until the next new pandemic comes through......then everyone will have something new to fear & covid will simply fade away......like bird flu, swine flu, hong kong flu, and AIDS.
Stay well!


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

win231 said:


> I realized they were grossly exaggerating the infections & death rates several months ago when they reported _*"So many Covid deaths, they had no rooms available in hospitals, patients on gurneys lined up in hallways, overworked ER staff, so many deaths, they called in refrigerated meat trucks in the hospital parking lots to store the bodies.*_*"*
> I drove my sister to the ER for a UTI; empty waiting room, no patients in hallways & not a single meat truck in sight.
> A few days later, I drove 2 elderly friends to a different hospital; the husband was having a minor surgery.  Same situation.  3 people in the waiting room, several bored doctors chatting & no meat trucks.
> What a fool believes......


A person who speaks in first person experience. Two thumbs up.


----------



## squatting dog

win231 said:


> I realized they were grossly exaggerating the infections & death rates several months ago when they reported _*"So many Covid deaths, they had no rooms available in hospitals, patients on gurneys lined up in hallways, overworked ER staff, so many deaths, they called in refrigerated meat trucks in the hospital parking lots to store the bodies.*_*"*
> I drove my sister to the ER for a UTI; empty waiting room, no patients in hallways & not a single meat truck in sight.
> A few days later, I drove 2 elderly friends to a different hospital; the husband was having a minor surgery.  Same situation.  3 people in the waiting room, several bored doctors chatting & no meat trucks.
> What a fool believes......



Same here in Arkansas. Have had my wife in 2 large hospitals here and 1 in Florida in the last 3 months. Empty waiting rooms, tumbleweeds in the ER, and mostly empty rooms upstairs. 
Now, I'm far from being a super smart person, but, one has only to look to good old Saul to gain a clue to what is happening. Seems like only #4 is left. 
Go down that list and see which ones you can check off as accomplished.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

squatting dog said:


> Same here in Arkansas. Have had my wife in 2 large hospitals here and 1 in Florida in the last 3 months. Empty waiting rooms, tumbleweeds in the ER, and mostly empty rooms upstairs.
> Now, I'm far from being a super smart person, but, one has only to look to good old Saul to gain a clue to what is happening. Seems like only #4 is left.
> Go down that list and see which ones you can check off as accomplished.
> 
> View attachment 176560


People like you demonstrate that there's hope for people like me. Thanks.


----------



## Pepper

squatting dog said:


> Same here in Arkansas. Have had my wife in 2 large hospitals here and 1 in Florida in the last 3 months. Empty waiting rooms, tumbleweeds in the ER, and mostly empty rooms upstairs.
> Now, I'm far from being a super smart person, but, one has only to look to good old Saul to gain a clue to what is happening. Seems like only #4 is left.
> Go down that list and see which ones you can check off as accomplished.
> 
> View attachment 176560


*THIS IS FALSE, THERE IS NO SUCH DOCUMENT*
"EVERYTHINGNEWS
APRIL 23, 202011:05 AMUPDATED A YEAR AGO
False claim: Saul Alinsky listed a scheme for world conquest, creation of the “social state”By Reuters Staff"​*Viral images on social media are circulating quotes allegedly attributed to the late American community activist Saul Alinsky.
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-...st-creation-of-the-social-state-idUSKCN2252LY*


----------



## Lara

Remember that Ginormous white Naval Ship that was a fully equipped hospital with tons of beds for Covid patients, that could move from port to port but was never used??? So strange.


----------



## squatting dog

Pepper said:


> *THIS IS FALSE, THERE IS NO SUCH DOCUMENT*
> "EVERYTHINGNEWS
> APRIL 23, 202011:05 AMUPDATED A YEAR AGO
> False claim: Saul Alinsky listed a scheme for world conquest, creation of the “social state”By Reuters Staff"​*Viral images on social media are circulating quotes allegedly attributed to the late American community activist Saul Alinsky.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-...st-creation-of-the-social-state-idUSKCN2252LY*


So, Let's take the word Saul out of the equation... Fine...
 From your fact checker's! 
"The text in the images seems to equate these with the socialism or communism seen in the Soviet Union under Vladimir Lenin and Josef Stalin". 
So then I guess as long as it commie oriented, it's okay. 
Still looks like only number 4 standing in the way. All others have happened.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

What happened????? I lost my picture!

Ooops , here it is..............


----------



## JonDouglas

fmdog44 said:


> Check out the news today Florida and Tokyo are exploding with new cases.


let's try this one more time:  Most people aren't affected very much by covid or its variants.  If that doesn't cool your exhaust some, go look at death rates.  New cases of covid are nothing.  Death rates are.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Butterfly said:


> I know someone who died from this "hoax."


It's such a "hoax" this guy claimed the Darwin Award,

“I should have gotten the damn vaccine,” Freedy wrote, according to a report from FOX5.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...etting-not-getting-vaccine-fiance/5442240001/


----------



## JonDouglas

Well perhaps it's time to pull out the list of potential problems identified by the CDC as possible "adverse events".

Guillain-Barré syndrome
Acute disseminated encephaloymelitis (“Characterized by a brief but widespread attack of inflammation in the brain and spinal cord that damages myelin – the protective covering of nerve fibers,” according to NIH.)
Transverse myelitis
Encephalitis/myelitis/encephalomyelitis/meningoencephalitis/meningitis/encepholaphathy
Convulsions/seizures
Stroke
Narcolepsy and cataplexy
Anaphlyaxis
Acute myocardial infarction
Myocarditis/pericarditis
Autoimmune disease
Deaths
Pregnancy and birth outcomes
Other acute demyelinating diseases
Non-anaphylactic allergic reactions
Thrombocytopenia
Disseminated intravascular coagulation
Venous thromboembolism
Arthritis and arthralgia/joint pain
Kawasaki disease
Vaccine enhanced disease
  Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome in Children
BTW,  I got this off of a CDC slide given in a CDC presentation that "accidentally" made its way online to some folks.  Please lose the "holier than thou", virtue signaling, name-calling, juvenile crap and show some respect for people making their own choices.


----------



## AnnieA

win231 said:


> I realized they were grossly exaggerating the infections & death rates several months ago when they reported _*"So many Covid deaths, they had no rooms available in hospitals, patients on gurneys lined up in hallways, overworked ER staff, so many deaths, they called in refrigerated meat trucks in the hospital parking lots to store the bodies.*_*"*
> I drove my sister to the ER for a UTI; empty waiting room, no patients in hallways & not a single meat truck in sight.
> A few days later, I drove 2 elderly friends to a different hospital; the husband was having a minor surgery.  Same situation.  3 people in the waiting room, several bored doctors chatting & no meat trucks.
> What a fool believes......



Who was the "they" reporting and about where?   Your local news about the specific hospitals you visited?  Or the national news reporting on a handful of cities such El Paso, NYC, New Orleans where that actually happened?


----------



## win231

AnnieA said:


> Who was the "they" reporting and about where?   Your local news about the specific hospitals you visited?  Or the national news reporting on a handful of cities such El Paso, NYC, New Orleans where that actually happened?


The local TV news.  They only report what they're told to report by the CDC, Dept. of Health, etc.
Another news bit that was on video:  A reporter with his news van was in the parking lot of an empty hospital.  Someone from the hospital dressed like a doctor or nurse walked up to him & asked him what he was doing.  The reporter started to ask him questions about why the parking lot was so empty after other news stations reported crowded waiting rooms & refrigerated meat trucks.  The doctor ordered the reporter to leave or they would call police.


----------



## win231

Some people are so in awe of "Professionals" with lots of capital letters after their names, they'll believe anything that comes out of their mouths.

Most will say whatever they're paid to say.  Dr. Oz was well paid to say _"Green Coffee extract makes you lose weight."_  He even had audience members talk about how much weight they lost taking it.

Doctors also were paid to say,_ "Don't change your diet; just take Lipozene & lose 4 times the weight."

"SeroVital reduces body fat & gives you more energy & restores that youthful appearance."

"Nugenics increases muscle mass & gives you more energy.  She'll like it, too!"  _

Doctors were also well paid to promote cigarette smoking:   (but hey, we should believe everything they say)


----------



## AnnieA

win231 said:


> The local TV news.  They only report what they're told to report by the CDC, Dept. of Health, etc.
> Another news bit that was on video:  A reporter with his news van was in the parking lot of an empty hospital.  Someone from the hospital dressed like a doctor or nurse walked up to him & asked him what he was doing.  The reporter started to ask him questions about why the parking lot was so empty after other news stations reported crowded waiting rooms & refrigerated meat trucks.  The doctor ordered the reporter to leave or they would call police.


I still am not sure from your answer if the crowded halls and "meat trucks " covered by the local news were the specific hospitals you visited.


----------



## Don M.

It seems that we are having to deal with TWO Pandemics.....

1.  Corona-Virus....a deadly disease that is sickening/killing millions of people worldwide

2.  Moron-a-virus....a mental disorder that makes some believe that this is all a hoax.


----------



## fmdog44

The casket makers and funeral parlors all over the world are getting rich on a hoax.


----------



## fmdog44

What are the most common words spoken in our hospitals now? "I wish I would have gotten the vaccine."


----------



## Jennina

win231 said:


> The local TV news.  They only report what they're told to report by the CDC, Dept. of Health, etc.
> Another news bit that was on video:  A reporter with his news van was in the parking lot of an empty hospital.  Someone from the hospital dressed like a doctor or nurse walked up to him & asked him what he was doing.  The reporter started to ask him questions about why the parking lot was so empty after other news stations reported crowded waiting rooms & refrigerated meat trucks.  The doctor ordered the reporter to leave or they would call police.


It would be interesting to watch that. Would you mind sending us the link to the video? Thanks.


----------



## garyt1957

John cycling said:


> Are people dying from a covid virus that's never been proven to exist,


You keep posting this absolute lie about covid not being proven to exist. I posted about 5 links that prove you wrong in another thread where you posted the same BS. A simple google search will show how wrong you are. Give it a rest.


----------



## cdestroyer

if the covid virus is all a hoax it must be one hell of a conspiracy for all the countries in the world that are having people die from a hoax, whether the numbers are accurate or not


----------



## helenbacque

It's OK to follow the masses as long as we remember that occasionally the 'm' is silent.  

Get your facts from responsible sources.


----------



## garyt1957

Fact check: COVID-19 has been proven to exist and is not a strain of the flu | Reuters
Thirdly, COVID-19 has been proven to exist: the virus was identified by Chinese authorities on Jan. 7, 2020 (tinyurl.com/y5at3vke), after which its genetic material (RNA) was sequenced (here).


----------



## garyt1957

SARS-CoV-2 Viral Culturing at CDC | CDC
_SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, was isolated in the laboratory and is available for research by the scientific and medical community_.


----------



## garyt1957

'Proof' the virus behind COVID-19 doesn't exist fails basic biology test - Australian Associated Press (aap.com.au)
Since being identified in Wuhan, China in December 2019, the SARS-CoV-2 virus has led to more than 51 million cases of COVID-19 worldwide and over 1.2 million deaths, according to the World Health Organization’s tally from November 12.

Research shows the virus was isolated early in the outbreak and has since been isolated many times in multiple countries.

An article in the Bulletin of the World Health Organization said researchers first isolated the virus in December 2019, and in February scientists analysed the genome from 10,022 samples to understand its variability.

An article published in the journal Nature in February detailed how SARS-CoV-2, a novel coronavirus, was isolated by scientists in Wuhan.

It said full-length, near-identical genome sequences for the virus were obtained from five patients at an early stage of “an epidemic of acute respiratory syndrome” that began in the Chinese city on December 12.

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said SARS-CoV-2 had been isolated in its lab and had been available for free to researchers and scientists to study since February.


----------



## cdestroyer

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/im-icu-doctor-cannot-believe-130001363.html


----------



## peppermint

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Sorry, didn't mean over dramatize but there's something a little dishonest about taking accident victims, or heart attack victims or stroke victims and sticking a swab up their noses for a covid test AFTER they've died from these accidents/diseases just so if you get a positive result you can check the box of the FDOH form, submit that data to the FDOH, and obtain FALSE HIGH reporting.......in the interest of politics & $$$$$$$.
> So many crooked people with an agenda would have people of the world actually believe the covid virus now knows the difference between a liberal & a conservative and only attack conservative states.  People really need to wake up & analyze exactly what they're taking in from the media.
> Stay well..............I think we're all going to be ok.


Hi Jeff.....Yes, people die every day.....Not all from covid!!!!   They just get old.....Like me...But I'm still standing....
I think they want to keep this going on.....I don't have anyone, and that is a big anyone, that I have many people still
living through this nasty , what I call is crazy........I do wish people  get their vaccination......Some people are afraid to do that!!!
Our family are all vaccinated......   Be WEll!!!!


----------



## win231

Jennina said:


> It would be interesting to watch that. Would you mind sending us the link to the video? Thanks.


I did a Google search & could not find any video or report on it.  And that one short TV news piece was the only time it was reported.


----------



## win231

AnnieA said:


> I still am not sure from your answer if the crowded halls and "meat trucks " covered by the local news were the specific hospitals you visited.


The two hospitals I drove my sister & friends to were Providence St. Joseph hospital in Tarzana, CA & Providence St. Joseph hospital in Burbank, CA.  On both visits, I walked in with the patients.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

This whole thread is proof of the biggest problem with this virus... conflicting information, hoaxers, over-dramatic first person accounts of hospital, ER observations.
This started way back at the beginning of this, every channel dragging in a different doctor, specialist in who knows,one giving their life altering predictions on what and who was being infected.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

peppermint said:


> Hi Jeff.....Yes, people die every day.....Not all from covid!!!!   They just get old.....Like me...But I'm still standing....
> I think they want to keep this going on.....I don't have anyone, and that is a big anyone, that I have many people still
> living through this nasty , what I call is crazy........I do wish people  get their vaccination......Some people are afraid to do that!!!
> Our family are all vaccinated......   Be WEll!!!!


Stay well.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

fmdog44 said:


> What are the most common words spoken in our hospitals now? "I wish I would have gotten the vaccine."


I'm at the hospitals quite often...... I hear dying people say a lot of things.......never that.
I'm sorry.....where did you get your facts????? The same sensationalized "headlies" everyone else got their "facts" from????
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.............  Carry on........ It's all quite amusing.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

garyt1957 said:


> Fact check: COVID-19 has been proven to exist and is not a strain of the flu | Reuters
> Thirdly, COVID-19 has been proven to exist: the virus was identified by Chinese authorities on Jan. 7, 2020 (tinyurl.com/y5at3vke), after which its genetic material (RNA) was sequenced (here).


The rhinovirus is proven to exist too.........so what?
Neither corona or rhino are very deadly.
So, what's your point?


----------



## AnnieA

win231 said:


> The two hospitals I drove my sister & friends to were Providence St. Joseph hospital in Tarzana, CA & Providence St. Joseph hospital in Burbank, CA.  On both visits, I walked in with the patients.



 The week you went to them, was your local news reporting that these specific hospitals were overrun and using "meat " trucks?


----------



## debodun

I still wear one in public. A man in the post office asked me this morning why I was still wearing one. I said because the rules keep changing every day, so I just do it to cover all the bases.


----------



## win231

AnnieA said:


> The week you went to them, was your local news reporting that these specific hospitals were overrun and using "meat " trucks?


It was a few days after the initial news reports.


----------



## AnnieA

win231 said:


> It was a few days after the initial news reports.



The reason I'm asking specific questions about the timing of what you saw in your local reports is that the only reports we ever saw here (local or national) of the conditions from your earlier post...



> *Win231:*_* "So many Covid deaths, they had no rooms available in hospitals, patients on gurneys lined up in hallways, overworked ER staff, so many deaths, they called in refrigerated meat trucks in the hospital parking lots to store the bodies.*_*" *-​



...were from a few hotspots such as NOLA, NYC, El Paso ...maybe a few more cities at their peak crisis over the past year.  Otherwise, the reports we get locally in the peak of our 'waves' (in our third big one now) is that ICUs are overwhelmed  ...reports that I know from people in the ICU trenches to be true.   There's apparently a problem with local news where you live that thankfully we don't have here.

.


----------



## Ladybj

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Don't believe everything you see, read, or hear these days.


I agree 100%.  My daughter and I have stock in one of the vaccine companies, therefore I am able to keep up with the news with this particular company - my mouth literally dropped when I found out how much they profited from the vaccine.  However, I pray it help everyone that has been vaccinated and they will not have to get vaccinated yearly nor have to get a booster shot.


----------



## Chet

I'm tending to believe someone with "boots on the ground" and not the agenda driven media.


----------



## helenbacque

If we could separate the politics from the medicine and silence those with personal agendas, we would all be better informed.


----------



## Don M.

Ladybj said:


> I agree 100%.  My daughter and I have stock in one of the vaccine companies, therefore I am able to keep up with the news with this particular company - my mouth literally dropped when I found out how much they profited from the vaccine.  However, I pray it help everyone that has been vaccinated and they will not have to get vaccinated yearly nor have to get a booster shot.



I've sometimes wondered about just how much all these "free" vaccines are costing.  One of our local news channels reported this evening that a nearby city, Columbia, MO., is being charged $21 per shot.  I found that a bit amazing....I had been thinking hundreds of dollars per dose.  Even though that sounds very reasonable, when multiplied by the hundreds of millions that will be required, the total amounts will obviously be in the billions of dollars.  

What I'm more concerned about is what this virus is going to do to future health insurance costs.  Someone is going to have to pay for all the thousands who are running up huge bills in the hospitals.  I'm starting to mentally prepare for some "sticker shock" when the 2022 insurance rates come out this Fall.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Don M. said:


> It seems that we are having to deal with TWO Pandemics.....
> 
> 1.  Corona-Virus....a deadly disease that is sickening/killing millions of people worldwide
> 
> 2.  Moron-a-virus....a mental disorder that makes some believe that this is all a hoax.





I would expand #2 by adding an addendum re the myth that government does not have the authority to mandate vaccination. History shows the US Supreme Court that it does have the authority based on its ruling from 1905:


Can the Government Make Vaccines Mandatory? - HISTORY


_In the case known as Jacobson v. Massachusetts, Jacobson’s lawyers argued that the Cambridge vaccination order was a violation of their client’s 14th Amendment rights, which forbade the state from “depriv[ing] any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law.” At question, then, was whether the “right to refuse vaccination” was among those protected personal liberties.

The Supreme Court rejected Jacobson’s argument and dealt the anti-vaccination movement a stinging loss._


----------



## Don M.

This may be the next "phase" of this pandemic, if it continues to spike due to the lack of concern by so many.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/m/944b420e-2315-336e-94e3-30f7cb159c74/vaccine-mandates-aren’t.html

If some people continue to refuse to admit to the severity of this virus, perhaps hitting them in the Wallet will get their attention.


----------



## garyt1957

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> The rhinovirus is proven to exist too.........so what?
> Neither corona or rhino are very deadly.
> So, what's your point?


My nephew's inlaws both died from covid within 5 days of each other. tell them it's not very deadly. And my point was that John Cycling keeps posting that nonsense that covid has never even been proven to exist. I simply proved him wrong... again. But he'll be back in due time to post the same drivel again as fact.


----------



## garyt1957

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> I'm at the hospitals quite often...... I hear dying people say a lot of things.......never that.


I do agree that those are very likely fabrications to further a goal.


----------



## Don M.

garyt1957 said:


> My nephew's inlaws both died from covid within 5 days of each other. tell them it's not very deadly. And my point was that John Cycling keeps posting that nonsense that covid has never even been proven to exist. I simply proved him wrong... again. But he'll be back in due time to post the same drivel again as fact.



It's amazing to read the lengths that some of the "virus sceptics" seem to go to in order to try to reinforce their questionable positions.  The individual you named may be a "healthy person" physically, but his cognitive abilities certainly appear to be lacking.  And a paramedic whose job is done when he taxis an individual to a hospital likely has little exposure to a person who is in the ICU breathing their last breaths.  

We have a granddaughter who is a pediatric nurse in a smaller hospital.  In recent weeks, she has been transferred to the ICU as her hospital is receiving Covid patients from hospitals that are being overrun.  She has already witnessed several situations that bring tears to her eyes.


----------



## Murrmurr

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Absolutely.
> But I have seen many other diseases. People having heart attacks..... I worked a neighbor who died in a head on crash two nights ago......No covid cases though. And when I went to the ER with the heart attack, the ER was relatively quiet and they said it's been so for days........and I'm talking a large medical center that sees 50,000 ER patients/year.
> So, while there's all this outrage about covid, your family and friends, and neighbors and coworkers are quietly dying of cancer, heart attacks, diabetes, liver & kidney disease, and car accidents.......and whatever.......with no public outrage.......just quiet resignation.
> But, I guess people just need a cause.....something to focus on. Covid is the HIV/AIDS of the 2020's. It'll probably remain so until the next new pandemic comes through......then everyone will have something new to fear & covid will simply fade away......like bird flu, swine flu, hong kong flu, and AIDS.
> Stay well!


Bird flu. Yeah, I remember when bird flu was bad. These days, I brush my teeth with bird flu. And I floss with Mad Cow Disease. 
(not recommended for whitening)


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Pepper said:


> *THIS IS FALSE, THERE IS NO SUCH DOCUMENT*
> "EVERYTHINGNEWS
> APRIL 23, 202011:05 AMUPDATED A YEAR AGO
> False claim: Saul Alinsky listed a scheme for world conquest, creation of the “social state”By Reuters Staff"​*Viral images on social media are circulating quotes allegedly attributed to the late American community activist Saul Alinsky.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-...st-creation-of-the-social-state-idUSKCN2252LY*




Just about every claim made by the radical right wing is *FAKE NEWS*.  Biggest liars and charlatans anywhere.


----------



## suds00

if the corona virus is a "hoax" then why are the intensive care units inundated like never before.


----------



## Lethe200

Lara said:


> Remember that Ginormous white Naval Ship that was a fully equipped hospital with tons of beds for Covid patients, that could move from port to port but was never used??? So strange.


The ships could not be used because they are not designed for Infectious Isolation. They are hospital ships, aimed at trauma and surgery. They are NOT the type of ICU units which are needed for COVID patients.


----------



## Don M.

suds00 said:


> if the corona virus is a "hoax" then why are the intensive care units inundated like never before.



You probably have to ask 'John Cycling' that question.  He seems to have access to information that no one else is "privy" to.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

_*A Republican Party chair from South Carolina died of COVID this week. Pressley Stutts, the chair of the Greenville County Republican Party in South Carolina, had made numerous social media posts talking about "freedom" of individuals to wear masks or to not wear masks, and also praised the South Carolina legislature for NOT implementing a mask mandate. He also posted a meme in recent months saying that the "Delta Variant" was "code" for "people aren't scared enough." It is hard to keep track of how many deaths like this there have been.*



_I wonder how the forum anti mask pundits look upon all this.


----------



## garyt1957

Don M. said:


> You probably have to ask 'John Cycling' that question.  He seems to have access to information that no one else is "privy" to.


You just need to put your tin foil hat on, and you too could get this info


----------



## fmdog44

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> I'm at the hospitals quite often...... I hear dying people say a lot of things.......never that.
> I'm sorry.....where did you get your facts????? The same sensationalized "headlies" everyone else got their "facts" from????
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.............  Carry on........ It's all quite amusing.


Open your ears and why are you laughing Funny Boy? I know you are at the hospital quit often but we are talking medical not mental.


----------



## Brookswood

Don M. said:


> Yeah...this virus is a massive global Hoax.  People are no longer dying from heart disease, strokes, or any other medical condition....it's all being attributed to CV, by thousands of corrupt doctors who are being paid off, under the table, by the makers of these vaccines.  The vaccines, themselves, are a poison that will eventually reduce the global populations, substantially.  This is all a global cooperation of All the nations leaders who are all engaged in an attempt to kill off those who are not in agreement with their political agenda.


Good to know.   Now, how do I get the chip out of my body?  Or at least keep it from phoning the Mother Ship in orbit around our planet?


----------



## Butterfly

Brookswood said:


> Good to know.   Now, how do I get the chip out of my body?  Or at least keep it from phoning the Mother Ship in orbit around our planet?



Put on your tin foil hat and it will block transmissions to the mother ship.


----------



## Ladybj

suds00 said:


> if the corona virus is a "hoax" then why are the intensive care units inundated like never before.


Pneumonia. underlying conditions?  I have not seen any medical records, therefore cannot comment any further.


----------



## mellowyellow

Covid patients are queueing for hours in ambulances banked up outside one of our big Sydney hospitals (Westmead).  This info has been suppressed for weeks.  I'd hate to get really sick right now, the chances of getting appropriate treatment for a stroke or heart attack at the moment is in serious doubt.  Stay safe people.


----------



## Ladybj

mellowyellow said:


> Covid patients are queueing for hours in ambulances baked up outside one of our big Sydney hospitals (Westmead).  This info has been suppressed for weeks.  I'd hate to get really sick right now, the chances of getting appropriate treatment for a stroke or heart attack at the moment is in serious doubt.  Stay safe people.


I agree.. I would hate to get sick right now and go to the hospital.  I am sure they would diagnosed me with Covid and it would be something totally different.  My family has been informed.


----------



## Brookswood

I agree. This is not the time to get injured and need hospital care. Stay careful.


----------



## Brookswood

Ladybj said:


> I agree.. I would hate to get sick right now and go to the hospital.  *I am sure they would diagnosed me with Covid and it would be something totally different. * My family has been informed.



above emphasis added.

I suggest  finding new doctors.  The ones you describe sound incompetent.


----------



## suds00

Ladybj said:


> Pneumonia. underlying conditions?  I have not seen any medical records, therefore cannot comment any further.


the icus are filled with people with totally unrelated conditions.interesting.


----------



## Ladybj

Brookswood said:


> above emphasis added.
> 
> I suggest  finding new doctors.  The ones you describe sound incompetent.


It's not about finding new doctors.  When you are hospitalized, you do not get to choose your doctor.


----------



## win231

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> I'm at the hospitals quite often...... I hear dying people say a lot of things.......never that.
> I'm sorry.....where did you get your facts????? The same sensationalized "headlies" everyone else got their "facts" from????
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.............  Carry on........ It's all quite amusing.


Love it when people are so desperate to buttress their case, they'll put words in others' mouths.


----------



## Brookswood

Ladybj said:


> It's not about finding new doctors.  When you are hospitalized, you do not get to choose your doctor.


Well, since you are *sure* they will misdiagnose you (as stated above), what would you do if you really needed medical treatment as a result of an illness or accident?


----------



## Irwin

My wife is in the hospital right now. People are taking precautions, but she's well attended to. In fact, it seems like someone is checking on her every ten minutes, or at least that's how it seems every time I visit or talk to her on the phone. And they all have such high energy levels. I couldn't imagine doing that kind of work. They're very social... well, most of them, anyway. Some maybe seemed like introverts, and they also didn't seem to be content in the high energy environment.

I'll tell you one thing, though... Nurses earn every penny they're paid. They seem to be running around, tending to people's problems from the moment they get to work until the time they leave. And they can't make mistakes. People's lives depend on their competence.

That's something I liked about writing software. If I had a bad day and my work wasn't up to par on that day, I could fix it the next day. And before it was put into use, it was tested. You can't do that when you're dealing with critical factors in real time.


----------



## Ladybj

Brookswood said:


> Well, since you are *sure* they will misdiagnose you (as stated above), what would you do if you really needed medical treatment as a result of an illness or accident?


Pray for a good, caring doctor.  Doctors are not perfect - they misdiagnosed all the time.  I speak from experience.  I was misdiagnosed a few times.


----------

